# Uber’s Law



## Noentry

What happens when the Law does not benefit your business model.
Spend investors money on lobbying hopefully when the political elite have ones pockets full of investors money they will endeavour to pull a few strings.



https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2022/06/14/uber-ballot-question-opponents-hail-sjc-ruling-pr.html?utm_source=sy&utm_medium=nsyp&utm_campaign=yh


----------



## elelegido

WhoaWaitWhat?!?! You're saying that lobbyists can _actually influence political decisions by giving money to politicians?!?!_ This is a true revelation! Say it isn't so!!


----------



## Noentry

elelegido said:


> WhoaWaitWhat?!?! You're saying that lobbyists can _actually influence political decisions by giving money to politicians?!?!_ This is a true revelation! Say it isn't so!!
> View attachment 662827


Though I suspect most people on this forum are quite happy to work for these toxic companies, allowing one’s morals and ethics to take a back seat.


----------



## elelegido

Noentry said:


> Though I suspect most people on this forum are quite happy to work for these toxic companies, allowing one’s morals and ethics to take a back seat.


Lol, it's just a taxi company. 

I would consider allowing one's morals and ethics taking a back seat to be working for a company like Lockheed Martin that supplied the bombs that killed innocent children in the illegal Iraq war, for example.


----------



## UberBastid

I am personal friends with a retired US Senator -- who I will not name.
He told me once: "Senators and Congressmen are really not that expensive. Donate $100k to his 're-election campaign' and you _will_ have his ear, and most likely more ..."

He also said, "What other $100k per year job can you get, where you _will_ be a millionaire within three years? How does that happen? Think about it."


----------



## Noentry

elelegido said:


> Lol, it's just a taxi company.
> 
> I would consider allowing one's morals and ethics taking a back seat to be working for a company like Lockheed Martin that supplied the bombs that killed innocent children in the illegal Iraq war, for example.


I wouldn’t like to call Uber a Taxi company.
Taxi companies generally follow the rules.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl

UberBastid said:


> I am personal friends with a retired US Senator -- who I will not name.
> He told me once: "Senators and Congressmen are really not that expensive. Donate $100k to his 're-election campaign' and you _will_ have his ear, and most likely more ..."
> 
> He also said, "What other $100k per year job can you get, where you _will_ be a millionaire within three years? How does that happen? Think about it."


48% of US Congressional members & almost two-thirds of U.S. senators have a net worth exceeding $1 million.


----------



## UberBastid

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> 48% of US Congressional members & almost two-thirds of U.S. senators have a net worth exceeding $1 million.


You can believe this: If you took a $100k per year job and two years later you were worth north of $1 mil -- the IRS and the DOJ would take particular interest.


----------



## elelegido

Noentry said:


> I wouldn’t like to call Uber a Taxi company.
> Taxi companies generally follow the rules.


Whether or not a company follows rules does not determine the business type. For example, energy company Enron did not follow the rules and was responsible for one of the largest accounting frauds in recent history, but it was still an energy company.

Uber is a taxi company based on its structure, business model and operations, not because of adherence (or lack of) to rules.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Noentry said:


> Though I suspect most people on this forum are quite happy to work for these toxic companies, allowing one’s morals and ethics to take a back seat.


So,

Where do you buy your clothes?

Have you investigated the overseas manufacturers producing the clothing you are buying?

And the chips in your phone or desktop.

We're they manufactured in a nation with horrendous human rights violations?

Your post is juvenile.

Denigrating drivers while your personal purchasing habits leads to the exploitation of third world workers and the ruin of Mother Earth.

You should be ashamed.

And, all the while, you are in the back seat of an Uber.


----------



## elelegido

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Where do you buy your clothes?
> 
> Have you investigated the overseas manufacturers producing the clothing you are buying?
> 
> And the chips in your phone or desktop.
> 
> We're they manufactured in a nation with horrendous human rights violations?
> 
> Your post is juvenile.
> 
> Denigrating drivers while your personal purchasing habits leads to the exploitation of third world workers and the ruin of Mother Earth.
> 
> You should be ashamed.
> 
> And, all the while, you are in the back seat of an Uber.


So what you're saying is that some forum members do _not_ sense-check their ideas before writing them?


----------



## Noentry

elelegido said:


> Whether or not a company follows rules does not determine the business type. For example, energy company Enron did not follow the rules and was responsible for one of the largest accounting frauds in recent history, but it was still an energy company.
> 
> Uber is a taxi company based on its structure, business model and operations, not because of adherence (or lack of) to rules.


Uber fought long and hard to distance itself from being classed as a mini cab operator solely to avoid paying VAT.
Uber wanted to tell Europe it was a tech company not a mini cab company.
It however failed after spending
Millions of dollars trying to convince regulators otherwise.
Now they are spending millions of dollars convincing politicians that drivers are independent contractors not employees, another battle they have lost but will keep feeding the money men to the last, it just what Uber do.


----------



## Noentry

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Where do you buy your clothes?
> 
> Have you investigated the overseas manufacturers producing the clothing you are buying?
> 
> And the chips in your phone or desktop.
> 
> We're they manufactured in a nation with horrendous human rights violations?
> 
> Your post is juvenile.
> 
> Denigrating drivers while your personal purchasing habits leads to the exploitation of third world workers and the ruin of Mother Earth.
> 
> You should be ashamed.
> 
> And, all the while, you are in the back seat of an Uber.


I will never step foot in an Uber.
I will never order from Amazon 
I will never step foot in Boots chemist
I always question my ethics and morals, if most of us did these toxic companies would not exist.


----------



## wallae

Noentry said:


> Though I suspect most people on this forum are quite happy to work for these toxic companies, allowing one’s morals and ethics to take a back seat.


Come on
Plenty of us do it our way without compromise

Accept under 10%
cancel on 40%
only take surge above 7 and still cancel 1 way 30 minute trips
F them


----------



## elelegido

Noentry said:


> Uber fought long and hard to distance itself from being classed as a mini cab operator solely to avoid paying VAT.


No. Ubercab changed its name to Uber in 2010, 2 years before it even started operations in the UK.

The reason it changed tactics to "We're not a cab company" in 2010 was to overcome resistance from authorities in the US that were accusing Uber of operating a cab company without the correct licences.


----------



## Noentry

elelegido said:


> No. Ubercab changed its name to Uber in 2010, 2 years before it even started operations in the UK.
> 
> The reason it changed tactics to "We're not a cab company" in 2010 was to overcome resistance from authorities in the US that were accusing Uber of operating a cab company without the correct licences.


Uber would not exist today if it wasn’t about lobbying and predatory pricing.


----------



## actsholy

Noentry said:


> Though I suspect most people on this forum are quite happy to work for these toxic companies, allowing one’s morals and ethics to take a back seat.


Even *Dara Khosrowshahi says drivers are mathematically challenged*


----------

